# Damp Rid For Controlling Humidity In Grow Tents



## Bullethead21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Damp Rid For Controlling Humidity In Grow Tents

Anyone try these to help keep humidity levels in check during the lights out cycle in sealed grow tents??

They seem cheap and claim to work well. 8.99 for enough to do a 150 to 200 sq feet for 60 days and refills for the magic formula were like 4 dollars I think......

Thanks!


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 4, 2011)

if its a problem i would def do something or you'll end up drenching you fat moldy buds in tears later.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> if its a problem i would def do something or you'll end up drenching you fat moldy buds in tears later.


DUH!! Gee thanks for that awesome advice!!

Im looking for people who have tried using Damp Rid in a grow tent to controll humidity....I am wondering if this is a viable option for controlling humidity......

IF you have used this method, please reply to this thread.......

Peace!


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 4, 2011)

Bullethead21 said:


> DUH!! Gee thanks for that awesome advice!!
> 
> Im looking for people who have tried using Damp Rid in a grow tent to controll humidity....I am wondering if this is a viable option for controlling humidity......
> 
> ...


what i meant to say is never used that because i have a dehumidifier. But if that is all you can get then i would try it out before its too late.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Once again.....looking for people who have tried using Damp Rid in a grow tent......jeez.....which part of that do you not understand dude???

I dont have high humidity, I have a great dehumidifier......I am also NOT asking question about humidity in general or how it relates to growing.......

I am looking for information on people who have tried using these in a grow tent.........dont know how much more clear I could be about this....if you have not used them or tried them then dont post in this thread.......


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 4, 2011)

I used damp rids in my sealed grow room and they didnt do shit maybe dropped the RH about 1% - 2% I used two of the big cups on the floor and then hung like 3 of those closet bags by damp rid and didnt do shit. It was worth a try.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 4, 2011)

yah ive tryed it to and wasnt worth it


----------



## symbiote420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fukk DampRid!!! Got your answer now? lol. Beav was totally right I used 8 in a 3' x 6' x 5' high closet didn't do shit at all.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks guys! EXACTLY the information I was looking for!

I was afraid I was going to come back to this thread and AGAIN find this phillip guy trying to warn me of the dangers of high humidity........some peoples kids......


----------



## wopnasty (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay for RIU!!! this thread just saved me some money.. I was just about to go buy some Damprid and thought i would see what RIU thought....
Tho now i still have to find a way to drop my humidity in my closet at lights out....


----------



## cocodreams (Oct 9, 2011)

They work decently enough under minimally damp conditions. I once had a closet that shared a wall with my mini laundry room. The closet and my clothes became damp and moldy as a result. In this situation, the damp-rid was sufficient to dry the area up a bit.

In a grow room, they are relatively useless. Your plants are constantly transpiring, pushing humidity into the air. A small passive system like damp-rid simply will not be able to catch up.


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 9, 2011)

wopnasty said:


> Yay for RIU!!! this thread just saved me some money.. I was just about to go buy some Damprid and thought i would see what RIU thought....
> Tho now i still have to find a way to drop my humidity in my closet at lights out....


Unless your plants are totally smashed against each other with no room for air, don't worry about the humidity. Where I live, Pennsylvania,has horrible humidity issues year round. At night I spike to 75-77% RH. I run DWC in my 4x4 tent, I currently have 1 bush 1-2 weeks out from harvest and 3 clones also in a smaller DWC. I used to stress how the humidity spiked at lights out. Keep the humid air *MOVING with fans at lights* *off*. I have a box fan blowing from the underside of my plants on low 24 hr a day. the leaves and bud branches gently move in the breeze which also passively forces air out of vent holes...Fresh air, less humidity, win-win!!. Mold forms when pockets of stagnated, humid air get trapped in and around your leaves and buds...Check out my grow..and you'll see all is fine. it. This will help for your grow! I know this isn't what the purest would do or accept, but it works for me...so far..... Peace.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 16, 2011)

lastnight around 11 pm i put the LARGE BUCKET one gallon of damprid in my room, i have been exceeding rh60% on a daily basis when lights go out well i just checked and my rh was down to 43% over the normal time period that i was exceeding 60%.. 53 was my lowest rh in the lastweek so i would like to le everyone know it worked for me in my 8x8 room with 1000watts and a 6 ft rail nothing has changed bsides the damprid , and a new carbon filter.. so take it for what its worth, the bucket was $10 +TAX...CHEAP, TEMPORARY, EASY​


----------



## pollen205 (Mar 19, 2019)

You all guys saying that damprid dont do shit...but my only option is that...small calcium chloride dehumidi...its not damprid we dont have that in Europe but it is calcium chloride tablet dehumidifier...

1.Is it safe to put it inside grow tent? ...I read calcium chloride moleculas can couse lounge damage etc...
2.Will it effect smell and taste
3.Will it drop humidity at least 5 %

thank you all for the answers


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> You all guys saying that damprid dont do shit...but my only option is that...small calcium chloride dehumidi...its not damprid we dont have that in Europe but it is calcium chloride tablet dehumidifier...
> 
> 1.Is it safe to put it inside grow tent? ...I read calcium chloride moleculas can couse lounge damage etc...
> 2.Will it effect smell and taste
> ...


look for a small/portable/bathroom dehumidifier instead. 

if you search amazon or ebay, the model i got was an Eva Dry 1100. mine is in a 3X4X8 flower room and it will easily drop 5%


----------



## bronrd257 (Jul 4, 2022)

Im using damp rid rn. My humidity lowerd from 60-43%. My grow box is fairly small. So I advise using the proper amount per sq in your tent. btw a few plant friendly sites recommend Damp rid as a cheap option. Damp rid Says its safe for plants.


----------

